# Very Old GI Rom Chip - SCRAPPED



## oldgoldman (May 1, 2016)

no interest .. killed the auction.

Hi All .. Hope everyone on the forum has been well since our last contact. Life has taken me in other directions, but am circling back to liquidating more of my collection. Old IBM, DEC collection on deck .. as well as some fully plated gold chips.

In the meantime, I've just posted my 1971 vintage GI Rom chip. Frankly no idea on what pricing is appropriate, so apologies if it seems out of whack.

All my best

http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/152074940520?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 1, 2016)

I hope you get that price but I think you are way over valuing it.


----------



## oldgoldman (May 1, 2016)

Ok .. i'll take the advice .. price halved


----------

